# iPad Demand Very Strong...International buyers will have to wait



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

iPad Demand Very Strong...International buyers will have to wait an additional month.

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/04/14/ipad-demand-very-strong/

iPad gaining internet browsing share

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/04/15/ipad-gaining-browser-share/

and some humor 

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/04/15/ipad-printing/


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I heard saw some whining online about this, people calling for boycotts of Apple. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot with a boycott LOL


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I heard saw some whining online about this, people calling for boycotts of Apple. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot with a boycott LOL


hahaha yeah that's not really thinking that through. 

Oh well let them boycott that just means more iPads for everyone here in the US , it's not like it is going to hurts Apple's wallet any. lol


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The fact that International delivery is being held up means that everyone in the US who wants one will get one so anyone boycotting Apple wont have any benefit for you guys.

I thought they would have made more than half a million units anyway?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just meant that if international buyers "boycott" Apple or cancel their orders that means more iPad's available to the American market.

That's true Pushka it doesn't really affect anyone here on the board as most have either already gotten theirs, or are waiting for theirs to arrive.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hubby is quite keen on getting one, just to read the daily papers etc.  I love my iphone and will probably play with it too.  I suspect I will prefer the kindle to read with. They say the end of May - we are going to Indonesia on the 28th May and wedding anniversary on 3rd June so looks like we will miss out getting it before then.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Pushka said:


> Hubby is quite keen on getting one, just to read the daily papers etc. I love my iphone and will probably play with it too. I suspect I will prefer the kindle to read with. They say the end of May - we are going to Indonesia on the 28th May and wedding anniversary on 3rd June so looks like we will miss out getting it before then.


Aww sorry to hear that.
I enjoy reading the paper on my iPad ,I am really hoping they start making some magazines specifically for the iPad. In the meantime I just go to the different magazine's online sites and read them that way.
Yep some people will prefer the Kindle for reading books,I don't personally, but I am thrilled that we have choices.
Reading is reading irregardless of what you read on. 
An early Happy Anniversary to you and your Husband.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I heard saw some whining online about this, people calling for boycotts of Apple. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot with a boycott LOL


Before you even get to the shooting yourself in the foot part, how do you boycott a product that isn't available for sale? I'm going to make a stand--I won't be buying a Nissan Leaf for at least 6 months! That'll show 'em!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

geko29 said:


> Before you even get to the shooting yourself in the foot part, how do you boycott a product that isn't available for sale? I'm going to make a stand--I won't be buying a Nissan Leaf for at least 6 months! That'll show 'em!


lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless you're the Norwegian Prime Minister and you were just in the US buying one! And are now stranded due to volcanic ash and are running the country from your iPad. Apple couldn't buy this publicity. Talk about product placement! I heard it on Good Morning America this morning.

http://gizmodo.com/5518360/norwegian-government-temporarily-run-using-an-ipad 









Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The device he's holding seems small for an iPad. . . . . . .but I admit to never having seen one in real life. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, that's an iPad.  And they have them at the Best Buy in Springfield, Ann.  Display models!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .interesting. . . . they didn't get any at the Best Buy in the Pentagon before tax season. . . .I expect they have 'em at the Best Buy in Bailey's Crossroads. . . .not likely to get down there before next week. . . .mind you, I really have no desire to _buy_ one. . . .but I do think cool tech is, well, cool. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, if we have lunch on Tuesday...you can play with one to your heart's content!

Betsy


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Who got close enough to get that pic


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It appears someone from the Prime Minister's office took the picture to reassure the Norwegians that he was still running the government.  The picture was released by the Norwegians.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It does seem much smaller than what the guy at the Australian Apple store was saying.  Maybe he doesnt know either!


----------

